# 2x female Multimammates - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 1 year. 
Name(s): Oompa and Loompa
Neutered: No. 
Reason for rehoming: Previous owner could no longer keep them. 
Will the group be split: No.
Other: They are friendly, however Oompa is friendlier. They need to go to a home with someone who has fully researched Multis.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These unusual girls are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Such a pity they haven't found a forever home yet - multis can make fantastic pets with the right person. :3 If I thought they could be introduced to my girls I would send you my details right away.
Best of luck, anyways.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi 

This is me again I adopted Bob, Marley and Stella.
As you already know Marley passed away. The others are happy and in good health.

I have 2 spare cages and the space available for the Multimammates.
what are they in at present?
I also have a tank so which ever one you suggest.

looking forward to adopting them.


----------

